# Curling Leaves



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

These are two-week-old White Rhino fems in FFOF.  They're under 300w LED.  Anyone got advice as to why the leaves are curling? 

View attachment v0CeGk7.jpg


----------



## zem (Aug 24, 2015)

could be because of the smallish pots and plants become rootbound causing various problems


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 24, 2015)

been wet to long


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll stop watering as much.

At two weeks old do you think they're already ready for a transplant?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

How close is your LED? I am not sure why they are curling down.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

It's 14" away. But they started curling under CFL so I don't think the light is the problem.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

Squeeze that cup and see if it is full of roots. Maybe you should transplant.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks. I'm at work but I will do it this evening.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2015)

I start my plants out in cups like that. I can't tell if you have good drainage holes in the bottom but that is very important. It looks like the medium you have there is either coco coir or one of the peat mixes. I personally do not like the peat mixes. I prefer the coco as it holds just the right amount of water and dries at the right rate to allow good aeration. Yours looks like its actually too dry to me. I found with the cups that you can soak them with water and then feel the weight of them over about a 24-48hr period as they dry. Once they feel pretty light they are ready for more water.

I have also found that when they start out in the cups, they will go a couple days before needing water. Then as they get bigger, they will need water every day and a half, then it will get to needing water every day. When they are big enough that I am having to water them twice a day, then its time to transplant to a bigger pot. 

I cant swear to it but I think your plants may be getting a little too dry between waterings. If you have a fan blowing on them and the humidity is a little low, that will cause them to dry out and curl some as well.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks Hushpuppy.  I used the hand-weighing method once before without issue and I've been trying it this time, too.  I water them when they feel light.  I do have holes in the bottom and when I water, I water until there is runoff coming out.  I assume it's good drainage.  And the medium is 100% Ocean Forest.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 24, 2015)

zem!  Rosebud!  Correct!

I cut the cups open and transplanted...the poor girls just wanted to grow their roots more!  I've put them into three-gallon pots.  Hopefully they'll be much happier there.  I'll post in my journal as I have updates.  Thank you everyone! 

View attachment CWs2Ozr.jpg


View attachment 8ZMQJ6Y.jpg


View attachment ChtOZyy.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2015)

I can hear them sighing from here!!!! There dogs can breathe.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 25, 2015)

Yup! Much happier!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

green mojo mindtrip.


----------



## zem (Aug 25, 2015)

good move, they get rootbound in smallish cups faster than one would imagine.


----------



## yarddog (Aug 25, 2015)

Some of mine root bound them selves in a quart size pot in less than three weeks.  Closer to two weeks if I had to guess.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 26, 2015)

They didn't look badly root bound but it certainly didn't hurt to do the transplant now. I'm not sure about MJ but a lot of high energy plants seem to grow out their roots first until they reach a certain size, they the foliage canopy follows the root mass in size. Sometimes you will see, after transplants, the plant seems to stop(or slow) growing for a while before taking off again. That is because all of the focus of the plant is on adjusting and growing the roots to the bigger space. Sort of getting settled in to its new home before taking off growing again.


----------



## mindtrip (Aug 26, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> They didn't look badly root bound but it certainly didn't hurt to do the transplant now. I'm not sure about MJ but a lot of high energy plants seem to grow out their roots first until they reach a certain size, they the foliage canopy follows the root mass in size. Sometimes you will see, after transplants, the plant seems to stop(or slow) growing for a while before taking off again. That is because all of the focus of the plant is on adjusting and growing the roots to the bigger space. Sort of getting settled in to its new home before taking off growing again.



Thanks Hushpuppy.  My first two grows were sativas, so this one is new to me - it's growing very bushy rather than tall.  I'm still getting used to it.


----------

